# Malaseb- how often and how long?



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

For those of you that have used Malaseb, how many times a week did you us it and how long before you saw an improvement? 

I just got it and have used it once on him. It didn't seem to help, but wondered how many shampoos it would take to see an improvement?

Thanks!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What are you treating Noah for? Maleseb is for yeast, correct? My Lady had chronic skin staph infections and did best with Chlorhexaderm or Benzoil peroxide shampoos.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, he's licking and biting his feet, mostly the back ones. The vet tested parasites etc and all clear there. She thinks he has allergies. She said to try different foods and shampoos and if nothing works, to come back. He also has some crusty brown stuff on some of his nails. I thought I would try the Malaseb as it seems to have worked for some. 

I have only had him for 2 months and was in bad shape when I got him with fleas and skin infections. Now that the infections have cleared, he only bites his feet. 

Would staph be somthing the vet would have been able to diagnose?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Did you massage it in and allow it to sit for 10 minutes? 
If I'm doing medicated shampoo I would bathe 2-3 times per week. 

If it is the crusty brown stuff around his nail beds, I've had the best luck with massaging Tresaderm in daily. Take it out of the fridge and let it warm up before applying.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

I did let it sit for 10 minutes. I shampooed on Saturday night and didn't lick at all Saturday night and most of Sunday. Today he is back to licking. Today he seems to be licking as much or more than before the shampoo. I am not sure if this means it's helping or not. I am thinking about shampooing again tonight (just his feet), but I don't want to overdo it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

For these shampoos to be effective you should use then 2-3 times per week. If this is not adequate you need to talk to your vet about a topical or oral treatment.


----------

